# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Βοήθεια, έχω πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες!!!!!

## aombk

Και τί δεν έχω ακούσει...οτι είμαι παράνομος, οτι έχουν πρόβλημα με τις τηλεοράσεις τους...οτι θα φέρουν την αστηνομία, οτι δέν κάνει να πατάω στην ταράτσα διότι έχει μια ειδική μόνωση που χαλάει εύκολα, οτι δέν θέλουν πολλές κεραίες στην ταράτσα για να είναι όμορφη και πολλές άλλες μπούρδες...

έχω τραβήξει τα πάνδεινα!ώρες συζιτησεων έχουν γίνει για να τους εξιγήσω περι τίνος πρόκειται , αλλα αυτοί εκεί...επιμένουν οτι έχω ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό στην ταράτσα...

έχω βγάλει τη κεραία και το AP εδώ και μια βδομάδα και αυτοί συνεχίζουν να παραπονιούνται για παραάσητα στις τηλεοράσεις τους.

λοιπόν... η ερώτηση μου...Υπάρχει η παραμικρή πιθανότητα,έστω, μία στο εκατομύριο, να δημιουργεί το AP και η κεραία μου παραάσητα στις τηλεοράσεις τους.

Υπάρχει η παραμικρή πιθανότητα η κεραία μου στον 6ο να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ενός στον 1ο;;;;

πού μπορώ να βρώ την πλήρη νομοθεσία γύρω απο την συχνότητα 2.4??
Έχω προβεί σε κάποια παρανομία οποιουδήποτε είδους;;;
Είμαι νομικά καλυμένος;

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια Hauppauge WINTV συνδεδεμένη στην κεντρική κεραία της πολυκατοικίας να δημιουργεί παράσιτα στις τηλεοράσεις τους;;

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;
η ζωή μου έχει γίνει κόλαση.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JS

Yparxei periptwsi na pairnoun ligmena... NAI  :: 
Parasita stis tileoraseis...XA. Pes tous oti an feroun tin astunomia, tha pas na katebaseis tis PARANOMES keraies tileorasis apo ton Ymitto kai den tha exoun tileorasi  ::   :: 
To prwi egw pantws milaga me to asurmato mou kai imoun stin taratsa katw apo tis 2 keraies mou  ::  To mono problima pou eixa itan oti se kapoia fasi pou milousa ksexastika kai kontepsa na pesw ! les na eftiagan oi paremboles  ::  
An anebazeis reuma stin taratsa tote nomizw eisai paranomos (thelei nomizw meleti apo ilektrologo kai adeia apo DEH) alliws eisai 100%nomimos arkei na kaneis mia aitisi stin EET (otan arxisoun oi diadikasies). Kai fusika an ekpempeis sta nomima oria...
A! oson afora stis keraies peri omorfias apo pleura nomothesias isuoun ta parakatw.
Yparxei NOMOS pou leei oti apagoreuetai stin polukatoikia (taratsa) na uparxoun keraies tileorasis EKTOS tis kentrikis.An loipon exoun parapanw apo mia tote fere esu tin astunomia  :: 

Pantws kai na tin feroun tin astunomia min kolwneis den tha sou kanei tipota. Etsi gia plaka pes tous mia fora na tin feroun, alla kalou kakou exe tupwmeno to FEK pou anaferetai sta 2.4Ghz na tous steileis...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ορίστε και το ΦΕΚ :

http://www.salonicawireless.net/arch...F254-72FEK.zip


 ::

----------


## dti

> Και τί δεν έχω ακούσει...οτι είμαι παράνομος, οτι έχουν πρόβλημα με τις τηλεοράσεις τους...οτι θα φέρουν την αστηνομία, οτι δέν κάνει να πατάω στην ταράτσα διότι έχει μια ειδική μόνωση που χαλάει εύκολα, οτι δέν θέλουν πολλές κεραίες στην ταράτσα για να είναι όμορφη και πολλές άλλες μπούρδες...


Από ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες και δορυφορικές κεραίες πώς πάτε; Τί προβλέπει ο κανονισμός της πολυκατοικίας; Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ταράτσα είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος.




> έχω τραβήξει τα πάνδεινα!ώρες συζιτησεων έχουν γίνει για να τους εξιγήσω περι τίνος πρόκειται , αλλα αυτοί εκεί...επιμένουν οτι έχω ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό στην ταράτσα...


Φαντάσου να έβλεπαν ταρατσάτο pc, power over ethernet, τριπλή sector κεραία, κλπ. Θα σου λέγανε οτι κινδυνεύει η μόνωση της ταράτσας να πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία...  ::  




> έχω βγάλει τη κεραία και το AP εδώ και μια βδομάδα και αυτοί συνεχίζουν να παραπονιούνται για παραάσητα στις τηλεοράσεις τους.
> 
> λοιπόν... η ερώτηση μου...Υπάρχει η παραμικρή πιθανότητα,έστω, μία στο εκατομύριο, να δημιουργεί το AP και η κεραία μου παραάσητα στις τηλεοράσεις τους.


Οχι εφόσον εκπέμπεις στα νόμιμα όρια και δεν έχει γίνει καμιά περίεργη συνδεσμολογία. Πουθενά όπου έχουμε βάλει κεραίες δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί κάτι παρόμοιο. Κι αν υπάρχουν "παράσιτα", εσύ βλέπεις τίποτε τέτοιο στη δική σου τηλεόραση;




> Υπάρχει η παραμικρή πιθανότητα η κεραία μου στον 6ο να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ενός στον 1ο;;;;


Μήπως το τηλέφωνο αυτό λειτουργεί στα 2.4 GHz; Αν ναι, πιθανόν να δημιουργεί αυτό παρεμβολές σε σένα. Με ποιά "άδεια" γίνεται χρήση αυτού του τηλεφώνου; Φέρει την ένδειξη CE;




> πού μπορώ να βρώ την πλήρη νομοθεσία γύρω απο την συχνότητα 2.4??


http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wireless/24GHz.htm




> Έχω προβεί σε κάποια παρανομία οποιουδήποτε είδους;;;
> Είμαι νομικά καλυμένος;


Απόλυτα, εφόσον εκπέμπεις στα νόμιμα όρια (100mW / 20dbm) και κάνεις τη σχετική δήλωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ.





> Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια Hauppauge WINTV συνδεδεμένη στην κεντρική κεραία της πολυκατοικίας να δημιουργεί παράσιτα στις τηλεοράσεις τους;;


ΟΧΙ!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aombk
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια Hauppauge WINTV συνδεδεμένη στην κεντρική κεραία της πολυκατοικίας να δημιουργεί παράσιτα στις τηλεοράσεις τους;;
> 
> 
> ΟΧΙ!!!


Δεν θα το έλεγα με τέτοια βεβαιότητα. 
Αν η εγκατάσταση κεντρικής κεραίας είναι σωστά φτιαγμένη, τότε σίγουρα όχι.

ΑΛΛΑ :
Κάθε συσκευή που περιέχει tuner τηλεόρασης, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της WINTV έχει ενσωματωμένο τοπικό ταλαντωτή γιά την ετεροδύνωση. Κάποια μικρή ισχύς στη συχνότητα αυτού του ταλαντωτή "διαφεύγει" από την κεραία της ίδιας της συσκευής και μπορεί να παρεμβάλει τις γειτονικές. 

Για τον λόγο αυτό, οι πρίζες της κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης πρέπει να έχουν μία απόσβεση κατά διακλάδωση (από την κεντρική γραμμή προς την τοπική λήψη) τουλάχιστον 14 dB. Με αυτό το τρόπο δύο συσκευές που συνδέονται σε δύο γειτονικές πρίζες έχουν τουλάχιστον 28 dB (πλέον την απόσβεση του μεταξύ τους καλωδίου) απομόνωση ώστε η μία να μη παρεμβάλει την άλλη.

Κυκλοφορεί όμως στο εμπόριο ένας τύπος τερματικής πρίζας που έχει μόνο λίγα dB απόσβεση και τούτο για να βοηθηθεί η τελευταία πρίζα μιάς γραμμής η οποία είναι και η δυσμενέστερη. Ο τύπος αυτός πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όταν το καλώδιο που μεσολαβεί έχει τέτοιο μήκος ώστε με την απόσβεση της προτελευταίας πρίζας να δίνουν τα 28 dB που απαιτούνται. Αυτά όμως είναι ψιλά γράμματα γιά τους εγκαταστάτες ηλεκτρολόγους πολυκατοικιών που νομίζουν ότι βάζοντας τέτοιες πρίζες κάνουν καλό. Σε μία στήλη πολυκατοικίας με τυπικό οροφο ή απόσταση δύο πριζών είναι +/- 3 μέτρα. 

Στην πράξη τώρα :

Αν η συσκευή που παρεμβάλεται είναι στην ίδια στήλη με την κάρτα σου και μία από τις δύο είναι τερματική (ισόγειο ή πρώτος όροφος πάνω από pilotis) τότε δες τους τύπους των πριζών που χρησιμοποιούνται.
Λόγω επαγγελματικής ενασχόλησης έχω αρκετούς καταλόγους και αν μου δώσεις τύπους, μπορώ να σου απαντήσω πιό συγκεκριμένα

----------


## aombk

MAuVE, ίσως να έχω κανει κάποια καγκουργιά  ::  Κάτι τέτοιο συμπεραίνω απο τα λεγόμενά σου...

Η κεντρική κεραία της τηλεόρασης είναι στον 6ο και εγώ στον 1ο και δέν έχω ενισχυτή, οπώτε είχα την φαεινή ιδέα να βγάλω την πρίζα της κεραίας και να συνδέσω τα καλώδια χύμα στο κύμα  ::  

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να τα επαναφέρω όλα όπως ήταν, ε;

----------


## papashark

Ξαναβάλε την κεραία σου, και εάν σου πουν να φέρουν την αστυνομία, τότε να επιμήνεις να την φέρουν.

Εάν την φέρουν τότε δείχτους το ΦΕΚ που θα το έχεις έτοιμο τυπωμένο, δείχτους την σφραγίδα-αυτοκόλλητο CE που έχει η συσκευή σου, και αυτοί θα τα μαζέψουν θα φύγουν, και θα πουν παράλληλα στους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους ότι είσαι νόμιμος και δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα, στην χειρότερη θα τους παραπέμψουν στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Έχε υπόψην σου ότι για κάθε στριμένο γείτονα είναι πολύ εύκολο να λέει ότι θα σε καταγγήλει, είναι εύκολο να πάρει και το 100, από εκεί και πέρα όμως η διαδικασία δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι το 100 που παίρνεις τηλέφωνο λες βοήθεια και έρχετε το περιπολικό στην δνση σου. Εάν σου πουν δε ότι θα σου κάνουν μήνυση τότε άρχισε να τρίβεις τα χέρια σου και να γελάς. Εάν δεν είναι κανένας από αυτούς δικηγόρος τότε κανείς τους δεν θα κάνει τα έξοδα να πάει σε δικηγόρο....

Όσο αναφορά το τηλέφωνο του πρώτου, εκτός ότι είναι μαλάκας, και αποκλείετε από την ταράτσα του 6ου να κάνεις παρεμβολή στα τηλέφωνα του 1ου ακόμα και αν είναι στους 2400, έχε υπόψιν σου ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει εγκρίνει για χρήση στο δίκτυο του μόνο dect τηλέφωνα που είναι σε άλλη συχνότητα.

Αναφορικά με την κεραία της τηλεόρασης, εφόσον έχετε κεντρική (από ότι κατάλαβα) τότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα, άσε τι λένε όλοι οι άλλοι και δες ΕΣΥ στην δικιά σου τηλεόραση, εάν έχεις πρόβλημα πριν και μετά. Υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να δημιουργεί παρεμβολή στη κεραία της τηλεόρασης το ρεύμα που τροφοδοτεί την WiFi συσκευή σου εάν (και μόνο τότε) περνάει στον πόντο από την κεραία.

Δοκίμασε να ξαναβάλεις την πρίζα για να δεις εάν υπάρχει διαφορά, στην δική σου TV, μην ξεχνάς ότι σαν κάτοικος του πρώτου έχεις το ασθενέστερο σήμα οπότε πρώτα η δική σου τηλεόραση θα χαλάσει.... 

Θα σου έλεγα να τους γράψεις στα @@ σου, αλλά μην το κάνεις, με αυτούς θα ζεις δίπλα όσα χρόνια θα είσαι σε εκείνη την πολυκατοικία, μην τσακωθείς με τους γειτονές σου, όσο και κάφροι να είναι.

Δοκίμασε να βρεις ένα σύμμαχο, κάποιον που να μπορείς να συννεοηθείς, κάνε μαζί του δοκιμές, με το AP σου ανοιχτό και σβηστό, να δει εάν έχει παρεμβολές η τηλεόραση του. Όταν αποκτίσεις έναν σύμμαχο, τότε πήγαινε για τον δεύτερο, και σιγά σιγά θα φωνάζουν μόνο οι πραγματικοί μ@λ@κες και θα κοπάσει η κατάσταση. Συνήθως οι ένοικοι των πολυκατοικιών είναι κάτι μεταξύ αγέλης και κοπαδιού προβάτων. Σου την πέφτουν όλοι μαζί, ενώ δεν έχουν δική τους γνώμη και τους καθοδηγή ένας μόνο......

Πάντως εάν στραβώσει πολύ η κατάσταση και απειλήσουν να σου κατεβάσουν/σπάσουν την κεραία, επειδίωξε να έρθει περιπολικό, κατήγγηλε στο περιπολικό (και αργότερα στο τμήμα) ότι απειλούν να καταστρέψουν την προσωπική σου περιουσία. Μετά απειλησέ τους ότι θα τους μηνήσεις για φθορά ξένης περιουσίας, αδίκημα αυτόφωρο και αρκετά βαρύτερο από αυτό που υποτίθετε ότι κάνεις εσύ. Εάν βέβαια φτάσεις σε τέτοιο σημείο τότε έχεις χάσει από καιρό και παίζεις τα ρέστα σου......

----------


## MAuVE

> MAuVE, ίσως να έχω κανει κάποια καγκουργιά :lol: Κάτι τέτοιο συμπεραίνω απο τα λεγόμενά σου...
> 
> Η κεντρική κεραία της τηλεόρασης είναι στον 6ο και εγώ στον 1ο και δέν έχω ενισχυτή, οπώτε είχα την φαεινή ιδέα να βγάλω την πρίζα της κεραίας και να συνδέσω τα καλώδια χύμα στο κύμα :lol: 
> 
> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να τα επαναφέρω όλα όπως ήταν, ε;


ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ

Πίσω η πρίζα στην θέση της και αφού είσαι ο τελευταίος στη γραμμή πρέπει να είναι εναλλακτικά ή :
α) διελεύσεως με τερματική αντίσταση 75 ohms
β) τερματική

----------


## smarag

> MAuVE, ίσως να έχω κανει κάποια καγκουργιά  Κάτι τέτοιο συμπεραίνω απο τα λεγόμενά σου...
> 
> Η κεντρική κεραία της τηλεόρασης είναι στον 6ο και εγώ στον 1ο και δέν έχω ενισχυτή, οπώτε είχα την φαεινή ιδέα να βγάλω την πρίζα της κεραίας και να συνδέσω τα καλώδια χύμα στο κύμα  
> 
> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να τα επαναφέρω όλα όπως ήταν, ε;


Εσυ τουλαχιστον εισαι τυχερος σου βαζουν τις φωνες, εγω που δεν μπορω να παω καν στην δικη μου ταρατσα τι να πω? Αυτος που εφτιαξε την πολυκατοικια μου εχει πουληση και την ταρατσα με αποτελεσμα αυτος που μενει στον 6ο να μην μας επιτρεπει να παμε στην ταρατσα, και εγω θελω να βαλω ενα dlink εκει και δεν μπορω αστα...

 ::

----------


## dti

Το δώμα σίγουρα είναι κοινόχρηστο. Δεν μπορεί να μην επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση στο δώμα...
Επίσης, η ταράτσα δεν πωλείται!!! Μπορεί όμως να παραχωρηθεί η αποκλειστική χρήση μέρους της ταράτσας. Ακόμη όμως και στο χώρο που προορίζεται για αποκλειστική χρήση, επιτρέπεται να διέρχονται σωλήνες και καλώδια, καπνοδόχοι από τζάκια κλπ. (Δουλεία λέγεται αυτό αν δεν απατώμαι). Δες και τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας (ο οποίος μπορεί και να αλλάξει αν δεν βολεύει την πλειοψηφία της πολυκατοικίας).
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις τη διαδικασία για την εγκατάσταση ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα (που μπαίνουν παντού σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες) και με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα βάλεις και το dlink. 
'Η σαν τελευταία λύση, προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί ένα περιστασιακό "πρόβλημα" στην κεντρική κεραία και μάλιστα στον ενισχυτή. Θ' ανοίξει η ταράτσα και μετά ...

----------


## JS

Giati den kaneis kati pio ftino apo ton Hliako ?
Bale doruforiki !!!  :: 
Einai DIKAIWMA sou na to kaneis oti kai an lene gia tin taratsa(epitrepetai kai apo ton nomo fusika). Pantws kai egw nomizw oti apokleietai na exei poulisei tin taratsa. Epitrepetai auto ? Prepei sigoura na exei kapoio koinoxristo meros.

----------


## dkounal

Νομίζω ότι δικονομικά, σε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία επιτρέπεται η πώληση της ταράτσας.... καθώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για διάφορα πράγματα....
Το δωμάτιο όμως και η ταράτσα του κλιμακοστασίου στην ταράτσα παραμένουν κοινόχρηστα. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις εκεί;;;

----------


## smarag

> Το δώμα σίγουρα είναι κοινόχρηστο. Δεν μπορεί να μην επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση στο δώμα...
> Επίσης, η ταράτσα δεν πωλείται!!! Μπορεί όμως να παραχωρηθεί η αποκλειστική χρήση μέρους της ταράτσας. Ακόμη όμως και στο χώρο που προορίζεται για αποκλειστική χρήση, επιτρέπεται να διέρχονται σωλήνες και καλώδια, καπνοδόχοι από τζάκια κλπ. (Δουλεία λέγεται αυτό αν δεν απατώμαι). Δες και τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας (ο οποίος μπορεί και να αλλάξει αν δεν βολεύει την πλειοψηφία της πολυκατοικίας).
> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις τη διαδικασία για την εγκατάσταση ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα (που μπαίνουν παντού σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες) και με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα βάλεις και το dlink. 
> 'Η σαν τελευταία λύση, προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί ένα περιστασιακό "πρόβλημα" στην κεντρική κεραία και μάλιστα στον ενισχυτή. Θ' ανοίξει η ταράτσα και μετά ...


Φιλε dti, 

Εχει χαλασει μια φορα η κεντρικη κεραια ο τυπος μεχρι και ξυλο μπορουσε να παιξει για να μην περασουμε μεσα απο το σπιτι του να παει ο τεχνικος στην ταρατσα, εγω πιστευω πως ισος να υπαρχουν καποιες αυθαιρεσιες εκει περα και γιαυτο να μην επιτρεπει την εισοδο σε κανεναν. Τον απιλησαν οτι θα του κανανε μυνηση και αφησε πριν ενα χρονο τεχνικο να παει στην ταρατσα. Τωρα εγω τι να κανω? Οσο για τον ηλιακο δεν νομιζω πως ειναι λυση να μπω σε αυτο το εξοδο της αγορας ηλιακου για να βαλω ενα dlink.

----------


## smarag

> Giati den kaneis kati pio ftino apo ton Hliako ?
> Bale doruforiki !!! 
> Einai DIKAIWMA sou na to kaneis oti kai an lene gia tin taratsa(epitrepetai kai apo ton nomo fusika). Pantws kai egw nomizw oti apokleietai na exei poulisei tin taratsa. Epitrepetai auto ? Prepei sigoura na exei kapoio koinoxristo meros.


Κοιτα εχουμε στην πολυκατοικια μας ενα δικηγορο ο οποιος ειναι και διαχειριστης του λεμε οτι χαλασε η κεντρικη κεραια και απαντηση του ειναι : οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει διοτι ειναι στο δικηγορικο του γραφειο ολοι μερα και εκει περα εχει καλυτερη τηλεωραση και στο σπιτι δεν βλεπει, με αυτα καταλαβενεις τι ιστορια πεζετε και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο οση δεν βλεπουν καλα πλεον εχουν τοποθετηση κεραιες στα μπαλκονια τους εγω ειμαι στον 1ο δυστυχος....  ::

----------


## smarag

> Νομίζω ότι δικονομικά, σε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία επιτρέπεται η πώληση της ταράτσας.... καθώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για διάφορα πράγματα....
> Το δωμάτιο όμως και η ταράτσα του κλιμακοστασίου στην ταράτσα παραμένουν κοινόχρηστα. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις εκεί;;;


Γιατι η ταρατσα και για να παω στην ταρατσα θελω σκαλα. Για να καταλαβεις η σκαλα που παει στην ταρατσα περναει μεσα απο το σπιτι του δεν υπαρχει εξωτερικη... Οποτε αδυνατον να ανεβω.  ::

----------


## papashark

Συζητάμε για καραπαρανομία....

Η πολυκατοικία σου έχει παραβιάσει όχι μόνο τον πολεοδομικό κώδικα, όχι μόνο το συνταγματικό σου δικαίωμα για την ελεύθερη και ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση σου σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους, αλλά και τον κώδικα πυρασφάλειας !

Εάν τα έχεις ήδη σπασμένα μαζί του, πήγαινε και κάνε 2 καταγγελίες, μία στην πολεοδομία και μια στην νομαρχία, να το μαμήσουν λίγο και μετά κάθε φορά που θα σου απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα, τηλεφωνάκι, αστυνομία κλπ.

Πάντως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πας από την ταράτσα της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας... Εγώ βολτάρω επάνω 3 πολυκατοικίες παραδίπλα.....

----------


## JS

> αλλά και τον κώδικα πυρασφάλειας !


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Etsi petame kati kai to afinoume ? Gia eksigisou...

----------


## papashark

Κάπου λέει ότι στις πολυκατοικίες σε αστικές πυκνοδομημένα περιοχές η οποίες δεν διαθέτουν κεραμιδοσκεπή, απαιτείται η ελεύθερη και απρόσκοπτη πρόσβαση, η δε πόρτα στην ταράτσα θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να ανοίγει πάντα από μέσα.

Ο λόγος είναι ότι σε περίπτωση φωτιάς των χαμηλών ορόφων, να μπορούν οι ένοικοι να διαφύγουν από την ταράτσα.

Και συνήθως η πυρασφάλεια είναι και ένας από τους μόνους λόγους που μπορεί να σε μ@μήσουν χαλαρά οι αρχές.....

Με την νομαρχία και την πολεοδομία, μπορεί να μπει σε μια αργή διαδικασία, με αλληλοενστάσεις, και να περάσουν χρόνια μέχρι να πληρωθούν τα πρόστμα και να επανορθωθεί η τάξη, με την πυρασφάλεια όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορείς να πας στον εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας μαζί με την έκθεση της πυροσβεστικής (που την φωνάζεις για αυτό το λόγο) και να βγάλει εισαγγελική διαταγή, που να υποχρεώνει εντός 15 ημερών να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα.
*
Smarag*, για πήγαινε μια βόλτα στην πυροσβεστική υπηρεσία (κάπου στην νοταρά νομίζω είναι στο ύψος του ταχυδρομείου) και ρώτα.

----------


## dkounal

> Πάντως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πας από την ταράτσα της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας... Εγώ βολτάρω επάνω 3 πολυκατοικίες παραδίπλα.....


Δεν παλεύεσε.... Είσαι φοβερός....

Έχεις δίκιο πάντως για την πυροσβεστική... Το μόνο που μπορεί να κολήσει είναι η ηλικία της πολικατοικίας.... Δείτε και τις λεπτομέριες....
πχ πρατήρια σε πολυκατοικίες απογορευονται... οσα υπήρχαν οταν βγηκε ο νόμος υπάρχουν ακόμη...

----------


## smarag

> Smarag[/b], για πήγαινε μια βόλτα στην πυροσβεστική υπηρεσία (κάπου στην νοταρά νομίζω είναι στο ύψος του ταχυδρομείου) και ρώτα.



Εμμ... Κατι τετοιο θα κανω δεν εχω και αλλες λυσεις για την ωρα...

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πάντως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πας από την ταράτσα της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας... Εγώ βολτάρω επάνω 3 πολυκατοικίες παραδίπλα.....
> 
> 
> Δεν παλεύεσε.... Είσαι φοβερός....
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο πάντως για την πυροσβεστική... Το μόνο που μπορεί να κολήσει είναι η ηλικία της πολικατοικίας.... Δείτε και τις λεπτομέριες....
> πχ πρατήρια σε πολυκατοικίες απογορευονται... οσα υπήρχαν οταν βγηκε ο νόμος υπάρχουν ακόμη...


Η Πολυκατοικια ειναι καινουργια σχετικα περιπου 10 ετων. Δεν νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να εχει τετοια προβληματα...  ::

----------


## aombk

Λοιπόν.όσον αφορά τις "παρεμβολές" που δημιουργούσε ο εξοπλισμός μου έχουμε και λέμε...

σύμερα θα κάνω αυτο που μου είπε ο MAuVE αν και τελικά ίσως να μην χρειάζεται διότι ο τρόμπας που παραπονέθικε για πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση δέν είναι συνδεδεμένος στην κεντρική κεραία αλλά σε μία δικιά του η οποία είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.ο ενισχυτής της κεραίας του στην ταράτσα δέν έχει καπάκι και εχει γεμίσει σκουριά και γενική βρώμα.επίσης ο ενισχυτής κάτω στο σπίτι του είναι τοποθετημένος εξωτερικά και το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του έίναι κολλημένο με ταινία με το καλώδιο της κεραίας.το φαινόμενο που μου περιέγραψε μοιάζει σαν υπερφόρτιση των κυκλωμάτων των ενισχυτών με αποτέλεσμα σταδιακή αύξηση του θορύβου στο σήμα.μόλις έκλεισα τον ενισχυτή του και τον ξαναάνοιξα όλα ήταν εντάξει.

παρένθεση
(Το ζώο αυτό προχθές μου χτύπησε την πόρτα και άρχισε να βρίζει.δέν μπορούσα να του εξιγησω οτι έχω βγάλει την κεραία εδώ και μιά βδομάδα για συντήρηση του κουτιού.επέμενε οτι λέω ψέματα και οτι κάτι άλλο κάνω σπιτι μου και οτι εδώ ειναι σπίτι και όχι εργαστήριο.Εχθές δε, μου έκοψε απο το μπαλκόνι του τα σκοινιά που άπλωνα τα ρούχα μου και όταν τον ρώτησα γιατι το έκανε αυτό επέμενε οτι μου έκοψε την κεραία?! για να του έρθει πάλι το σήμα...τέσπα.)

το τηλέφωνό του είναι πολύ παλιό άρα προφανως εκπέμπει γώρω στα 900mhz, σωστά;

κάποιος στον πέμπτο όμως έχει ένα καινούργιο philips τηλέφωνο του οποίου δέν μπορώ να βρώ τα στοιχεία στο net.

Τα DECT ποια συχνότητα χρησιμοποιουν;νομίζω οτι χρησιμοποιούν τους 2.4, όλο το φάσμα,ανάλογα με τη συσκευή.θα δημιουργώ παρεμβολές, ή θα μου δημιουργήσουν παρεμβολές;

----------


## papashark

Απίστευτα πράγματα.....

Ότι χειρότερο να έχεις τρόμπες γείτονες......

Πες του μαλάκα ότι ο χειρότεροες εχθρός της κεραίας είναι η οξίδωση της. Εγώ που μένω πρώτη γραμμή στη θαλλασα και ο νοτιάς φέρνει πολύ αλάτι, αλλάζω κεραίες κάθε 2-3 χρόνια.

Τα dect ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν στα 2400

Να πεις στον μαλάκα ότι εάν σου κόψει την κεραία θα του κάνεις μήνυση, εάν συνεχίσει πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 100 και ζήτα τους να έρθουν γιατί ο γείτονας σου είναι εκτός ορίων, σε βρίζει και απειλεί να σου καταστρέψει την περιουσία σου (προτίμησε την επόμενη φορά που θα σε ξαναβρίσει) βάλε και λίγη σάλτσα, ότι απήλεισε να σε χτυπήσει κιόλας..... Να αφήσεις το τηλέφωνο σου, το όνομα σου και του γείτονα, και έρθουν δεν έρθουν θα πάς να πάρεις αντίγραφο από το βιβλίο συμβάντων, και μόλις το πάρεις θα του πεις : "κοίτα το, εάν τολμίσης και το κόψεις θα σου κάνω μήνυση επί τόπου, σε έχω προειδοπιήση !" 

Τι δουλεία κάνει ο μαλάκας ? (πες μου ότι είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή στρατιωτικός).....

----------


## Dromeas

Ta DECT einai sta 1800 MHz

----------


## Painter

Dect: 1880-1900

----------


## tassos

Όπως είπε και ο Papashark, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από το να έχεις τρόμπες γείτονες... επειδή δε απ'ότι φαίνεται οι δικοί σου είναι από τους χειρότερους όλων των εποχών..... είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να έρθεις σε ΠΛΗΡΗ αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους, να κάνεις μηνύσεις, να φέρεις Πυροσβστικές κλπ για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα, θα είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος. Εαν τώρα πας και του πεις του μαλάκα: "Κοιτάξτε να δείτε, εγώ που είμαι στον πρώτο, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα εαν δεν ανέβω στην ταράτσα. Είναι ανήκουστο να μην επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Εαν δεν με αφήσετε να τοποθετήσω στην ταράτσα τον εξοπλισμό που θέλω, θα με αναγκάσετε να κάνω μήνυση.", τι θα σου πει; Εαν δεχτεί, έχει καλώς, πας ταράτσα (μετά από ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΗ μελέτη για το πού θα κοιτάει η κεραία σου, δεν θα έχεις την ευχέρεια να ανεβοκατεβαίνεις για ρυθμίσεις...). Εαν δεν δεχτεί... τι θα κάνεις; μήνυση ή μετακόμιση; Δύσκολα τα πράγματα... είσαι ιδιοκτήτης ή ενοικιαστής;

----------


## smarag

> Όπως είπε και ο Papashark, δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα από το να έχεις τρόμπες γείτονες... επειδή δε απ'ότι φαίνεται οι δικοί σου είναι από τους χειρότερους όλων των εποχών..... είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να έρθεις σε ΠΛΗΡΗ αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους, να κάνεις μηνύσεις, να φέρεις Πυροσβστικές κλπ για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα, θα είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος. Εαν τώρα πας και του πεις του μαλάκα: "Κοιτάξτε να δείτε, εγώ που είμαι στον πρώτο, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα εαν δεν ανέβω στην ταράτσα. Είναι ανήκουστο να μην επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Εαν δεν με αφήσετε να τοποθετήσω στην ταράτσα τον εξοπλισμό που θέλω, θα με αναγκάσετε να κάνω μήνυση.", τι θα σου πει; Εαν δεχτεί, έχει καλώς, πας ταράτσα (μετά από ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΗ μελέτη για το πού θα κοιτάει η κεραία σου, δεν θα έχεις την ευχέρεια να ανεβοκατεβαίνεις για ρυθμίσεις...). Εαν δεν δεχτεί... τι θα κάνεις; μήνυση ή μετακόμιση; Δύσκολα τα πράγματα... είσαι ιδιοκτήτης ή ενοικιαστής;



Ιδιοκτητης ειμαι!

Μα θα παω αν με αφησει βεβαια με Laptop και θα κανω εκεινη τι στιγμη δοκιμες γιατι γνωριζω πως θα ειναι αδυνατον να ανεβοκατεβενω και να κανω δοκιμες!

Το θεμα ειναι να καταφερω να παω, θα παω εντος τον ημερων να τον βρω να δουμε τη θα γινει! Γιατι μου την δινει στα νευρα απο το πραγμα!

----------


## tassos

Τώρα τσαντίστικα κι εγώ! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου το απαγορεύει!!! Όσο είναι δικιά του άλλο τόσο είναι και δικιά σου. Αν θες μπορώ να σου στείλω 5-6 γεροδεμένα παλικάρια (μιλάνε λίγο σπαστά ελληνικά, αλλά δεν πειράζει) να του εξηγήσουν....  ::

----------


## smarag

> Τώρα τσαντίστικα κι εγώ! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου το απαγορεύει!!! Όσο είναι δικιά του άλλο τόσο είναι και δικιά σου. Αν θες μπορώ να σου στείλω 5-6 γεροδεμένα παλικάρια (μιλάνε λίγο σπαστά ελληνικά, αλλά δεν πειράζει) να του εξηγήσουν....


Καλα μην στειλεις ακομα ας παμε απο την κανονικη οδο και αν κατι στραβωσει βλεπουμε!

χεχεεχεχεχ  ::

----------


## phronidis

Εφόσον το κεντρικό κλιμακοστάσιο σταματάει χαμηλότερα και στην άδεια φαίνεται η χρήση της ταράτσας και του δώματος στο ψηλότερο διαμέρισμα, τότε είναι νόμιμο.
Εάν υπήρχε κεντρική κεραία και χρειάζεται επισκευή, τότε πρέπει να μπορεί ο τεχνικός να μπορεί να περάσει δια μέσου του διαμερίσματος.
Θεωρητικά μπορεί να μπεί ηλιακός και δορυφορική χωρίς να περάσουν σωλήνες απο το διαμέρισμα και χωρίς να μειώσουν την διατομή των εξαεριστικών αγωγών των λουτρών, πράγμα αδύνατο.

----------


## akef

> Τα dect ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν στα 2400


To DECT δουλεύει στα 2.2GHz

----------


## papashark

Στο τέλος θα κάνω ψηφορορία που δουλεύουν τα dect (να σκάσει από την ζήλια του ο jason).....
Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε :
900
1800 (dromeas)
1880-1900 (painter)
2200 (akef)
οχι 2400 (papashark)

o ευρών κερδίζει μια νύχτα δωρεάν διαμονής στην ταράτσα του smarag μαζί με τον γείτονα του 1ου ορόφου του aombk !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akef

> Στο τέλος θα κάνω ψηφορορία που δουλεύουν τα dect (να σκάσει από την ζήλια του ο jason).....
> Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε :
> 900
> 1800 (dromeas)
> 1880-1900 (painter)
> 2200 (akef)
> οχι 2400 (papashark)
> 
> o ευρών κερδίζει μια νύχτα δωρεάν διανομής στην ταράτσα του smarag μαζί με τον γείτονα του 1ου ορόφου του aombk !


Αν περιμένεις λίγο πάω στον κάτω όροφο να σου φωτογραφίσω το ικρύωμα που εχει πάνω του "χαραγμένη" τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας.

----------


## papashark

Siemens Gigaset 2060ISDN
I-CTR3, CTR6, CTR10
Κανάλια :120 Double Channels
Συνχότητα : 1880 - 1900 MHZ
Ισχύς : 10mw average, 250mw maximum

----------


## drf

> Στο τέλος θα κάνω ψηφορορία που δουλεύουν τα dect (να σκάσει από την ζήλια του ο jason).....
> Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε :
> 900
> 1800 (dromeas)
> 1880-1900 (painter)
> 2200 (akef)
> οχι 2400 (papashark)
> 
> o ευρών κερδίζει μια νύχτα δωρεάν διανομής στην ταράτσα του smarag μαζί με τον γείτονα του 1ου ορόφου του aombk !



6m 45MHz (drf)  ::  διαμόρφωση FM  ::

----------


## Tbl

> 6m 45MHz (drf)  διαμόρφωση FM


pwpw se kati tetia empenes mesa kai milages kiolas me ena HT pou eixe kai 6m !!! 

gmt twra pernoun oloi DECT kai den akoume ta koutsompolia ths geitonias stous 930 ...

----------


## stoidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> 
> 
> 6m 45MHz (drf)  διαμόρφωση FM 
> 
> 
> pwpw se kati tetia empenes mesa kai milages kiolas me ena HT pou eixe kai 6m !!! 
> 
> gmt twra pernoun oloi DECT kai den akoume ta koutsompolia ths geitonias stous 930 ...


χαχαχα!

Τελικά, θα το πω και στο AWMN forum : Τα dect χαλάσανε την πιάτσα!

Ά ρε Q7...

----------


## aombk

http://www.w6ryo.com/wireless_phone_information.htm

tespa...

o dikos moy geitonas evale myalo kai shmera to prwi mou zithse sygnwmh...allakse ton enisxyth ths keraias tou kai pleon vlepei teleorash...


fainomenika ta dika mou provlhmata eftasan sto telos tous.

thanx everybody  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Φρόντισε να κάνεις τον γείτονα του πρώτου συμμαχό σου, στην διαμάχη με τους υπόλοιπους !

Σχετικά με το Link που έδωσες, το πιό σημαντικό είναι εδώ που λέει ότι δοκίμασε ένα linksys 802.11b που είχε με το siemens του που ήταν και αυτά στους 2400 και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα και καμία παρεμβολή !!!

Αυτό κατά την γνώμη του οφείλετε στην διάμόρφωη FHSS που έχει το τηλέφωνο έναντι τις διαμόρφωσης που έχει το 802.11b που είναι DSSS.

Όμως το ένα Panasonic που είχε και ήταν και εκείνο DSSS, έκανε παρεμβολή σε ένα από τα κανάλια του linksys.

_Κάπου μέσα στο site του έχει φώτο από το πάγκο του, με του ασυρμάτους του (έχω το ίδιο ICOM με εκείνον), 3 TFT οθώνες, 1 φορητό, και 4 PC από κάτω, ζήλεψα λίγο..... _

----------


## dti

Σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο *CyberGenie* που χτύπησα στο e-bay.
Το εν λόγω τηλέφωνο λετουργεί στα 2.4GHz με διαμόρφωση DSSS. 
Εχει τη δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί με PC μέσω USB σύνδεσης. Εφόσον δεν έχουμε παρεμβολές θα μπει κάπου κοντά με τον υπόλοιπο wlan εξοπλισμό στο γραφείο μου. 
Ισως όμως και να προκαλώ την τύχη μου. Θα δείξει...

----------


## aombk

OK... σύμφωνοι...
αν το τελέφωνο έιναι καλό και έχει διαμόρφωση κλπ. όλα καλα.
αν είναι όμως DECT είναι απαραίτητο να έχει κάποια διαμόρφωση?και άν τελικά είναι τηλέφωνο απο τη λαϊκή τί θα τους πω?

να αλλάξουν τηλέφωνο;

----------


## papashark

Μην μασάς....

 ::  

Ο άλλος στην αμερική τα είχε στο ίδιο δωμάτιο και είχε μικρό πρόβλημα και εσύ αναρωτιέσε για μερικούς ορόφους διαφορά ?

Χρησιμοποίησε τον γείτονα του πρώτου με την κεραία, για να δείξεις στους άλλους πόσο έυκολα μπορεί να έχουν άδικο.

Ζήτα να σου πουν μάρκα και τύπο τηλεφώνου για να δεις μόνος σου σε πιά συχνότητα είναι

----------


## gdeme

για δειτε μερικά ακομα τετοια τηλέφωνα

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1364 

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1365 

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1529 (εχει γίνει λάθος προφανως στην φωτογραφία)

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1366 

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1531 

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/productdet ... uctid=1528 

και επειδή είναι τελικά πάρα πολλά τα μοντέλα και βαριέμαι,δείτε μερικά ακόμ μαζεμένα όμως

http://www.pcvideoonline.com/listProduc ... sortby=mfr 

μήπως τελικά σε κάποια φάση έχουμε προβλήματα με τα τηλέφωνα μας?

----------


## cp

Εγω είχα ένα τέτοιο τηλέφωνο ( το έφερα από Αμερική) αλλά μου έκαναν συχνά παρεμβολές τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Ετσι το έδωσα στη μάνα μου και αυτή τη στιγμή δουλεύει στην Ηλιούπολη. Είναι PANASONIC σειρά GigaRange ( με δύο κεραίες η βάση) και όντως δουλεύει στους 2.4 με DSS. Μάλιστα έχει τη συνατότητα να αλλάζει συχνότητα μέσα σε ένα εύρος 5 καναλιών αν δέχεται παρεμβολή. Δυστυχώς όμως εδώ έχει πολλά προβλήματα και φυσικά δεν είναι εγκεκριμένο από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## smarag

> Συζητάμε για καραπαρανομία....
> 
> Η πολυκατοικία σου έχει παραβιάσει όχι μόνο τον πολεοδομικό κώδικα, όχι μόνο το συνταγματικό σου δικαίωμα για την ελεύθερη και ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση σου σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους, αλλά και τον κώδικα πυρασφάλειας !
> 
> Εάν τα έχεις ήδη σπασμένα μαζί του, πήγαινε και κάνε 2 καταγγελίες, μία στην πολεοδομία και μια στην νομαρχία, να το μαμήσουν λίγο και μετά κάθε φορά που θα σου απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα, τηλεφωνάκι, αστυνομία κλπ.
> 
> Πάντως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να πας από την ταράτσα της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας... Εγώ βολτάρω επάνω 3 πολυκατοικίες παραδίπλα.....



Epitelous ta katafera kai anebika kai ebala to DLINK pano... Bebea epikinono sta 200 metra me allo diko mou asirmato dlink kai den exo bali kerea anebasa to idio to dlink stin taratsa mesa se koutaki!

kai se mia dokimi pou ekana proxtes sto site servey se piano mono esena file papashark AWMN 23...

----------


## cp

Εδώ είναι το τηλέφωνο που σας λέω. 

http://www.millionbuy.com/pankxtg2570.html

Βέβαια γράφει οτι χρησιμοποιεί τεχνολογία Spread Spectrum (SST) αλλά σας βεβαιώνω ότι πολύ συχνά βγαίνει εκτός λειτουργίας ( OUT of RANGE γράφει στο ακουστικό) προφανώς λόγω παρεμβολών.

----------


## dti

Εγώ πάλι είμαι κατενθουσιασμένος με το Cygnion CyberGenie (Ericsson είναι στην πραγματικότητα) που απ' ότι φαίνεται ΔΕΝ παρεμβάλει και επιπλέον έχει καταπληκτική ποιότητα ήχου (σαφώς ανώτερη από αυτή του Siemens Micro 3010).
Εχω βάλει τη βάση με την πλάτη προς τα access points σε απόσταση μισό με ένα μέτρο περίπου και δεν έχω δει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά.
Δουλεύει κι αυτό με DSSS διαμόρφωση στα 2.4 GHz.

----------


## Lewis

επανερχόμενος στο θέμα των κεραιών και ταρατσών...

Αισθάνομαι πολυ ευνοημένος από την τύχη, γιατί:

Είπα στον μικρότερο μου αδελφό που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία "Θα βάλεις wireless". και έβαλε. (Ενα AP πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον έναν client).
Οταν ήρθε η αποκάτω γειτονοπούλα και μου είπε πως θέλει Ιντερνετ, την έστειλα να πάρει μια 520+.
Άλλον έναν γείτονα παρακάτω, όταν με ρώτησε τι γίνεται με τα DSL, και πως θα γίνει να "μοιράσουμε" ένα, τον έστειλα επίσης να πάρει μια 520+.
Το ίδιο συνέβη και με έναν από την διπλανή πολυκατοικία.

Επάνω στην ταράτσα είχε 2 ηλιακά σε αχρηστία.. Επειδή οι μεγάλες τους επιφάνειες δημιουργούν ανακλάσεις, έπεισα τους κατόχους τους να τα κατεβάσουν και να τα πετάξουν.

Ενας άλλος είχε ένα πιάτο 1,80 το οποίο εκτός άπό το ότι έκοβε το τόξο στο δικό μου, πιθανώς έμπαινε στην δέσμη μιας grid που έχω. Μια δολιοφθορά τον έπεισε να το κατεβάσει από το ταρατσάκι του δώματος και να το βάλει στην ταράτσα.

Φυσικά η κεντρική μετακόμισε πάραυτα από το κέντρο... Δεν θέλουμε σκιές στους λοβούς μας..

Επάνω στην ταράτσα υπήρχε μια παραγκοειδής κατασκευή για κάτι καυστήρες, με ελλενίτ για στέγη. Αφού συμμαζεύτηκαν οι καυστήρες, και μπήκαν πάγκοι, έγινε χώρος εργαστηριακός. Από το ελλενίτ περνάνε οι ιστοί μου, γιατί αν βρέχει δεν είμεθα και μαμάκες να στεκόμαστε στην βροχή..

Τι λένε οι γέιτονες;
Τίποτε... προτιμούν αυτές τις κεραίες από τις άλλες πριν χρόνια που έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο να κλείσω τους πομπούς για να δουν κανένα σήριαλ  ::

----------


## dti

Ο εξολοθρευτής!  ::

----------


## cube

> Γιατι η ταρατσα και για να παω στην ταρατσα θελω σκαλα. Για να καταλαβεις η σκαλα που παει στην ταρατσα περναει μεσα απο το σπιτι του δεν υπαρχει εξωτερικη... Οποτε αδυνατον να ανεβω.


Σύμφωνα με το νόμο για λόγους ασφαλείας, πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο στην ταράτσα κάθε πολυκατοικίας!
Ένα μέρος της ταράτσας δύναται να πωληθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη της πολυκατοικίας σε κάποιον, αλλά είναι μικρό ως ποσοστό της επιφάνειας της ταράτσας σύμφωνα με το νόμο.
Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστος χώρος και πρόσβαση σε αυτόν από όλους τους ενοίκους (δηλαδή να έχουν όλοι κλειδί για την πρόσβαση), μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει παρανομία.
Εάν το δώμα εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση, τότε είναι παράνομο και αυτός που το έχτισε/αγόρασε γνωρίζει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ πως με μία μήνυσή σου θα του το ΚΑΤΕΔΑΦΙΣΟΥΝ!!! Άρα είναι μεγάλος ηλίθιος να προσπαθεί να δημιουργεί αντιπάθειες.
Με λίγη "ευγένια" δε νομίζω πως θα σου φέρουν αντιρρίσεις... κάνουν όλοι τόσες πολλές παρανομίες επειδή μπορούν, που εσύ ως νόμιμος θα έπρεπε να γελάς με όλα αυτά που σου λένε...
Εκμεταλλεύσου τις παρανομίες τους.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Γιατι η ταρατσα και για να παω στην ταρατσα θελω σκαλα. Για να καταλαβεις η σκαλα που παει στην ταρατσα περναει μεσα απο το σπιτι του δεν υπαρχει εξωτερικη... Οποτε αδυνατον να ανεβω. 
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το νόμο για λόγους ασφαλείας, πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο στην ταράτσα κάθε πολυκατοικίας!
> Ένα μέρος της ταράτσας δύναται να πωληθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη της πολυκατοικίας σε κάποιον, αλλά είναι μικρό ως ποσοστό της επιφάνειας της ταράτσας σύμφωνα με το νόμο.
> Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστος χώρος και πρόσβαση σε αυτόν από όλους τους ενοίκους (δηλαδή να έχουν όλοι κλειδί για την πρόσβαση), μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει παρανομία.
> Εάν το δώμα εμποδίζει την πρόσβαση, τότε είναι παράνομο και αυτός που το έχτισε/αγόρασε γνωρίζει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ πως με μία μήνυσή σου θα του το ΚΑΤΕΔΑΦΙΣΟΥΝ!!! Άρα είναι μεγάλος ηλίθιος να προσπαθεί να δημιουργεί αντιπάθειες.
> ...



Ma auto ekana ta katafera kai anebika pano , bebeos otan piga kai tou to eipa me ton tropo pou to eipa kiolas den eixe alli epilogi i anebena i me minisi den ithele oute o idios na mpleksi apo oti katalava opote me afise...

Alla distixos einai poli pou ta kanoun auta prosfata se mia nea polikatikia pou agorase diamerisma filos exoun akrivos to idio problima! Ti na po!

----------

